# Walnut trees



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Are walnut trees poisonous to goats? The reason I ask is I have been drying and putting away branches to feed the goats in the winter. Someone I know has just trimmed a walnut tree and has some branches for me. I'd love to pick these up to help him clean up his yard and have less work for me cutting branches down.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

The problem with walnut trees is that it CAN be poisonous, but not always. It depends on the species, plus it depends on which part they can get to or you are feeding. Dried leaves "should not" be a problem, but I won't say that for sure. I know for cherries, it's the "wilted" leaves that are a problem. Not dried and not fresh. I remember reading something about walnuts...there's a chemical that they produce, from the roots, it can even affect a vegetable garden.

That being said, we have walnut trees. The leaves and walnuts drop into the horse's water trough. We pick them out, but even then, they can still steep, like a tea. We've had no ill effects, thus far. I just know there is an issue. The goats do not gravitate towards the walnuts, yet their only exposure is when they are out with us. There are no walnut trees in their pen(s).

To answer your question, if it were me, I wouldn't do it. Again, it's because of the chemical that's emitted. I just wouldn't take the chance.

Question: Is it really to "feed" the goats or to give as a treat? I can't imagine having enough to actually "feed" them, long term.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Walnut sawdust will founder a horse, but we've got 5 walnut trees within reach of both horses and goats and have not had any problems yet. The leaves do fall in the water troughs, they do eat the leaves, but not the walnuts that drop, nor do they eat the bark as it is too tough to peel. I would rather not ever saw any walnut logs in the pastures, but branches break off sometimes, which might be the real danger of the walnut trees. They are brittle and prone to breaking. I would not gather up trimmings of these trees to feed to goats. According to my goats, they are not tasty.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the chemical you are looking for here is called tannic acid (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannic_acid). It can be detrimental in large doses, fresh, wilted (big no-no), or dried. Black walnuts are the worst (http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm). Ever notice the black ooze from a wounded branch? Or the black dirt left over from leaves wintered over? We have english walnuts here, and I am always making sure the does do not eat an over abundance when they are out browsing the back yard. But it isn't that they CAN'T have them, it needs to be little like a snack.
Tam


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember when I had mini horses I cut down a walnut tree that was in with them but cant remember why.
JoAnn


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Black walnut hull is used in Molly's herbal dewormer, but usually avoided for horses (she excludes that ingredient for horses). If you regulated the amount, I wouldn't think it would be harmful and might be useful. But that is just an opinion.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> I think the chemical you are looking for here is called tannic acid (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannic_acid). It can be detrimental in large doses, fresh, wilted (big no-no), or dried. Black walnuts are the worst (http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm). Ever notice the black ooze from a wounded branch? Or the black dirt left over from leaves wintered over? We have english walnuts here, and I am always making sure the does do not eat an over abundance when they are out browsing the back yard. But it isn't that they CAN'T have them, it needs to be little like a snack.
> Tam


Actually, what I was remembering was juglone. A lot of plants cannot be planted within a certain radius of the root zone (80'?), but that it is a problem for horses, and as Anita said, especially bedding. I swear I've read about it's affects if ingested, but I can't find it.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's some info http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/ntp/htdocs/Chem_Background/ExSumPdf/Juglone.pdf


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

It causes the soil to become highly acidic. There are not alot of things that can grow in high acidic soil. 

Tam


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Caprine Beings said:


> It causes the soil to become highly acidic. There are not alot of things that can grow in high acidic soil.
> 
> Tam


That would probably be a good thing here! The soil is very very alkaline, like pH of 8-9 in some places.


----------

